# I put a spin counter on my hedgies wheel!



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

I just wanted to put it out there that i used my home automation software to include a counter for my hedgehog's wheel! Every morning i get an email telling me how many spins she has done the night before and it converts it into distance.

Anyone want to guess the average???

She has been doing around 11,000 spins per night!!! That is roughly 11km or 6.8 miles!! 

Also this is going to be a great indicator if she ever gets sick or if something is wrong.

Any thoughts?


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

HOLY SMOKES! LOL That's a very clever invention! We should do that for our girl Harley. Shes the skinniest hedgehog we've ever seen! All she does is run run run!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

A lot of owners (myself included) use bike odometers attached to wheel to monitor activity. If you do a search on "tracking you hedgie wheel" or something like that you will find some threads about it.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Kobe said:


> I just wanted to put it out there that i used my home automation software to include a counter for my hedgehog's wheel! Every morning i get an email telling me how many spins she has done the night before and it converts it into distance.
> 
> Anyone want to guess the average???
> 
> ...


Ou I would be very interested to hear what you did/what equipment you used because no matter how hard Ive tried with the bike odometer mine never worked!


----------



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

I used a common magnet and detector from a house alarm system that normally is found on the back door or windows. One side is a small inch long magnet that is attatched to the wheel and the other is attached to a wireless transmitter that sends a signal every time the magnet is detected. It gets sent to some home automation software that deals with the counting etc and i use the system for a lot more then just the hedgehog lol.

So i am sorry to say that this method may not be accessible for most people but im sure there is a less technical way to do it


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

I couldn't sleep very well last night and listened to Pretzel go on her wheel from the time I turned out the lights around 1am till the time I dropped... which I think was somewhere around 4am :shock: and I know she kept going after that since mom said she heard her when she got up around 6!

It amazes me how much these critters love to run!!!


----------



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

haha my hedgehog is only about three months so if she keeps on running like this i picture her being jacked like a body builder!! haha


----------

